# Starting Sole Proprietor in Ohio - Looking For Reviewing Eyes



## shirt10 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi all,

Over the past week I have been reading (and re-reading) a lot of posts on this board while I get myself ready to start my small t-shirt operation.

I am looking for reviewing eyes to let me know if any of my assumptions below are incorrect / invalid and let me know if you think I am missing out a form needed to be properly registered.

Initially my t-shirt operation will be on a very small scale. I have several designs ready and will soon have my inventory ready too. I will be selling 100% of my t-shirts online through my website (Zen-Cart based, using their integrated PayPal for payments).

I will be setting up as a Sole Proprietorship, I will be the only employee and I am located in the state of Ohio.


So far I think I need to fill out the following forms;

Name Registration (form 534) for the Ohio Secretary of State ($50)

Anything necessary at my city/county level (will be checking in person as their website is still very 90s  )

Am I correct that I do not need an EIN as a SP, I just use my own SSN?

The correct Vendor license seems to be the Delivery Vendor's License (ST-1D) ($25 to Treasurer of the State)

Insurance - What kind of, and what general ballpark dollar figure, is others insurance?
(100% of my sales will be internet, with no expected fairs or similar in first year of operation)


So, in short (might be too late! )

I think I need a Name Registration, Delivery Vendor's License, anything for city/county I find in person and insurance.

There are obviously many other facets to starting my business, but are these the main legal ones to make sure I am compliant?

Any OH based folks input it greatly appreciated, or any non-OH folks general input (and I fully understand anything in any reply is not advice, merely comments and that I should do my own full follow up investigating on)

Thanks in advance!

--Ben--


----------



## Scott747 (Feb 21, 2008)

shirt10 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Over the past week I have been reading (and re-reading) a lot of posts on this board while I get myself ready to start my small t-shirt operation.
> 
> ...


Don't quote me as I'm in the initial process myself. I wonder if the "name registration" is the same as getting a DBA from the county.

In Texas it's only $16.


----------



## Ernie (Nov 2, 2007)

*Ben,*

*Answering below..as best I can. *



shirt10 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Over the past week I have been reading (and re-reading) a lot of posts on this board while I get myself ready to start my small t-shirt operation.
> 
> ...


----------

